# The Documentary Thread



## Fred Dryer (May 20, 2011)

EP4/6 How TV Ruined Your Life | Documentary Heaven | Watch Free Documentaries Online

Watched the entire 6 episode series. Interesting and funny. Love british humuor.
Wonder which MBTI-type the presenter have..


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Guardian (Sep 24, 2011)

All films can be found in Full on youtube.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Getting High on Krystle | Hamilton's Pharmacopeia | VICE

About Krystle Cole, who is the Neurosoup girl. For those that do not know, she dated a major LSD chemist. So, she has an interesting story to say the least. Vice Magazine, I don't know too much about.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

_Darwin's Nightmare_ - This is a doc about a fishing town in Tanzania and its economic dependence on an invasive species, AIDS, drugs, prostitution and other social issues. Don't watch this one if you're depressed.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I watched one called Pelado yesterday, it was pretty good.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Fry's Planet Word is excellent! Explores how the language we speak has shaped and shapes our brains.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

This man, Mohammad Mostafaei, came to my college the other day to give a lecture on the Death Penalty


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Hell yeah. I've been thinking about documentaries the past few days. I been wanting to watch some, but I don't know what's good. Now I do!:kitteh:


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Just watched the first episode of The First Christians. It's interesting and well made, but it's a little too mainstream. While it's certainly not an orthodox religious view, it so far has not considered alternative views such as the gnostics being the original Christians or the gospels being purely metaphorical. But it's PBS so I shouldn't expect too much.


----------



## lyurasd (Oct 21, 2011)

I would recommend: The Bridge.

About The Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Just watched Miss Representation yesterday. Very interesting.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I really enjoyed the Up series. A filmmaker follows a group of British men and women (about 8) around and documents their lives every 7 years starting when they were 7. The last one was 56 Up.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

Top Documentary Films - Watch Free Documentaries Online

you're welcome everyone


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

Here are some I have watched and would watch again....

Capturing the Friedmans
Super Size Me
Mad Hot Ballroom
Super High Me
Touching the Void (semi-doc)
Loose Change
Zeitgeist
American Drug War: The Great White Hope
Restrepo
Bowling for Columbine
The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters
Special When Lit: A Pinball Documentary
America: Freedom to Facism
Ghosts of Rwanda
Ghosts of Abu Grhaib
Dan Aykroyd Unplugged on UFO's
Sicko
Auschwitz:The Nazi Final Solution
Grizzly Man
Ants : Nature's Secret Power........


just to recommend a few.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

One of my favorite docs was Brazil's _Bus 174_. Wikipedia's summary:

"Sandro do Nascimento, a young man from a poor background, bungled a robbery and ended up holding the passengers on a bus hostage for four hours. The event was caught live on television. The movie examines the incident and what life is like in the slums and favelas of Rio de Janeiro and how the criminal justice system in Brazil treats the lower classes. Within the film, Padilha interviews former and current street children, members of the Rio police force, the highly regarded Rio BOPE police team, family members, and sociologists in order to gain insight about what led Nascimento to carry out the hijacking."

Beautifully made, surprisingly balanced, and very important film.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Fractalsssss?


----------

